# Adobe Indesign cannot open the file



## RevolutionistT (Oct 23, 2008)

I am using Adobe CS4 on a Power Mac with OSX 10.4.11 When I try to open any Indesign CS4 file all I get is a window that says Indesign cannot open the file. No error code, no bug reporter, nothing. I just have to close and stop there. I can open older in design files without any problems. CS3 and CS2 files work perfectly. Why can Indesign CS4 not open the CS4 files? And why is Adobe so vague with their errors? Could it be that the OS is version 10.4.11? I have tried to update it SEVERAL times in the past but the update always crashes so its not possible to try that solution. Thanks for any help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To go past 10.4.11 to 10.5 you must buy the install DVD. If it were due to the OS, then InDesign CS4 wouldn't even launch. Have you tried opening these files on any other computer with InDesign CS4? What happend when you make a new file, do some changes, save it, close and then reopen the program then open the file you just made?


----------



## RevolutionistT (Oct 23, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> To go past 10.4.11 to 10.5 you must buy the install DVD. If it were due to the OS, then InDesign CS4 wouldn't even launch. Have you tried opening these files on any other computer with InDesign CS4? What happend when you make a new file, do some changes, save it, close and then reopen the program then open the file you just made?


These files open fine on other machines with CS4. Heres the weirdest thing, I created a new file and saved it to my desktop and it said it was saving as a CS4 format. However when I look on my desktop it is saved as a CS2 file. Why is that happening? When I click file/save I specifically made sure the option was set to CS4 file, in fact there was no option to save it as a CS2 file. I can open them again after I saved them, but again its saving as a CS2, I still cant open CS4 files.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To me that sounds like you really have CS2 on that Mac. Who installed the software, and is it from a retail CS4 disk?


----------



## RevolutionistT (Oct 23, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> To me that sounds like you really have CS2 on that Mac. Who installed the software, and is it from a retail CS4 disk?


I installed it and yes it is from a retail CS4 install disk. Im wondering though if maybe CS2 was never fully uninstalled, but I cant imagine why that would prevent a CS4 application from opening CS4 files. Either way, Ill check it out later today and let you know what I find. If you have any other ideas please share.


----------



## RevolutionistT (Oct 23, 2008)

Good call Sinclair. Indesign CS2 was still in the applications folder. I moved it to the trash and was then able to open CS4 files like it was going out of style. Even the new files I save are saved as CS4. Thanks for the help.


----------

